# 25 lb. foldable Coroplast kayak....(magazine article) $500



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

there was a thread posted on here a week or two ago. About a guy who make a boat, with gas outboard on it. steering and all. made of the same stuff.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Yea. that was probably this Youtube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0P-zJDn8ho

You know, Coroplast comes in 12 foot lengths. Might be an interesting project for someone with too much time on his hands. Rich


----------



## camp (Jul 31, 2011)

I built a box on top of a flatbed trailer, last year, to move a bunch of furniture from Minnesota to Florida. I didn't want anything permanent and it had to be light and cheap so I sheeted it with old plastic political yard signs. U-G-L-Y but tough......1900 miles at 65-75 mph...


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Should be a ton of those "old plastic political yard signs" around in 35 days or so. Might want to pick out some loser signs to remove (after the election) ...just for neighborhood beautification. Rich


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Rich, make the neighborhood beautiful and pick off the LOSER signs beforehand.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I don't want to trust my hide to a looser sign. Only the best baby!


----------

